
A month in, Tesla’s SA battery is surpassing expectations (inc. charts) - jhealy
https://theconversation.com/a-month-in-teslas-sa-battery-is-surpassing-expectations-89770
======
teaman2000
What's unclear to me is given how much extra electricity (20%) is consumed in
charging up the battery, is this more efficient than just firing up another
turbine?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Each kWh produced by a gas turbine has a marginal cost of fuel. By charging
when there is excess power available, it’s energy that would otherwise go
wasted (if the generator was asked to curtail instead) or the generator
would’ve had to pay someone to take the power of their hands.

